# Phoenix PB11 noise/hum?



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Folks,

This is my first post and I'm hoping someone on this forum can help. I recently purchased and installed a PB11 into a Bachmann 55T Shay (sound code = 3SHAY). It was a straight forward installation into the tender as instructed by the Phoenix app note -- I'm an electrical engineer and am familiar with this type of benchwork.


The problem is a hum/buzzing sound. The sound resembles something you might hear on an AM radio when the station is a little weak ... kind of like 60 cycle hum with a bit of static. I am running on DC track power, but the hum is present even if I take the tender by itself, touch it to the track (to activate the sound card), and then take it off again (running on the sound card battery). The hum lasts right up until the card shuts back off and is significant enough to ruin the experience (especially when the Shay is at a stop). I suppose it could be a built in / intended sound, but it doesn't sound right to me.


Has anyone else experienced this? Any ideas/suggestions? 

Thanks,
-Bret


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Bret, welcome to the forum. I am sure a number of folks will jump in here with ideas to solve your problem. I personally don't have a good idea of the cause of your hum, but I would strongly recommend you call the folks at Phoenix. They are very helpful and have always succeeded in solving any problems I have had with any of the 3 types of sound cards of theirs that I have.

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you using for a power source? Sometimes a large non-polarized capacitor (100ufNP) needs to be added to the older power packs as they do not have filters for the DC in them, just pulsed 60 cycle DC.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I am getting a noise like a load hum in my old version Aristo-Craft C-16 that I installed a PB11 with connection to Aristo Revolution for whistle and bell, along with reed switch for steam chug, when the sound volume is low. I guessed that the motor was humming, but perhaps it is the PB11. 

I am using a LGB 50081 110V TRANSFORMER 1 AMP while running it on a 5 foot loop around my Christmas tree, when I hear the noise. I will also try running it using my LGB 50111 6 Amp 120 Volt AC Transformer with LGB 52120 5 AMP Controller and with Lenz DCC to see it makes any difference in the noice/humming.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret - 

What you are hearing may be the generator (or dynamo) sound that is part of the sound module. If you have the ability to program the sound card, turn that feature off and see if it makes a difference. 

BTW, if you don't have that capability, I'd highly recommend getting the software and interface from Phoenix. The ability to "tweak" the system really increases its effectiveness and is a lot of fun to boot.


----------



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for the inputs. 

Dan -- I'll try your suggestion by simply adding a large cap across the tracks. That said, I hear the 'hum/noise' even when I take the tender back off the track and it is running on the internal sound card battery (the sound card remains on for about 30 sec if track power is cut off). 

Jack -- I thought about doing that, but it's so expensive (about $90, right?). Not sure if I'm willing to invest more right now. 

I went back to the Phoenix site and "previewed" the 3SHAY sound clip (see link below). I hear it in the clip also when I turn the volume up on my computer (most pronounced for the first second or two before the whistle blows). It seems much louder and more distracting in the actual Shay. Does the software give you the ability to edit the actual sound file? If so, perhaps I can filter it, but I'm not sure why Phoenix would not have already done this. 

http://www.phoenixsound.com/library/am_steam/3shay.htm 

Thanks, 
-Bret


----------

